# Project 2000 Electric Step not working help!



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

We have a project 2000 electric two step on our Laika.

Tonight when I tried to open it the motor just made a slight "straining noise" I WD40'd around all the nuts and bolts and left it for ten minutes.

Then when I pushed the button to retract the step the motor started to pull the step out got halfway and seemed to jam. i pulled on it (quite gently) and it came down ok.

Now when I try to close it the motor makes alot of noise. it eventually "picks up" the lower step, folds it in and then it all comes crashing down again, and the motor keeps working. i have to press one of the plastic covered buttons in the well to stop the motor.

Any ideas please?


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*project 2000*

got the answer on the MMM "out and about live" forum thanks for looking


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Bertie only saw your post today and was about to send you some help when I saw you had it sorted. Can you post the fix so that others might benefit in the future?


----------

